# Printaura and Tshirtgang alternative in CANADA?



## gyro123 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi

I have been looking for alternatives to Printaura and tshirtgang that is located in CANADA. I have been using Printaura and sent them hundreds of orders but they are in California, the shipping takes a long time (Not their fault) Tshirtgang is 5 minutes away from where I am but their quality is not that great.

There must be another company in CANADA besides Tshirtgang that does POD. please let me know!


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

We are working on a facility in Canada but understand if you need something sooner than we get things ready .


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Matt said:


> We are working on a facility in Canada but understand if you need something sooner than we get things ready .


I'm in Canada as well. When and where in Canada do you anticipate opening the location here?


----------



## gyro123 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes when?  I can't believe Canada doesn't have this service.. What a HUGE market to tap!


----------

